# Bred Some of my Does TODAY!!!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:wahoo: Ok,,,i'm already getting excited! I'm going to have 5 due March 2 and 3. Here ya go...this is what we've got so far...

Darla X Leroy (blue eyes and/or moonspots possible)
Fudgie X Blue (blue eyes possible)
Ebony X Blue (blue eyes possible)
Mygrain X Leroy (moonspots possible)
Cookie Dough X Leroy (blue eyes and/or moonspots possible)

Pictures: Top (Darla) Middle (Blue...terrible picture btw, in reality, he's gorgeous) Bottom (Leroy..bad pic also!)

I'm quite certain all these does got bred. I'm going to try and get most of the girls bred for March kids so this should be quite a month for us. We have 9 bucks to try out this year so it's quite a challenge getting everyone matched and whatnot. 

Also...anyone curious about the herd of 35 we got....still haven't gotten the 3 buck's papers....i'm getting really anxious to see. And now that we're breeding them, i'm getting a little uncomfortable. I know the lady isn't a liar or anything...she's just super busy...I just wish she would take the time and find the papers for us. We're trying to get ahold of her today...we'll see! But soon as I get them i'll post pedigrees. I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have three in feb and 1 in march . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet! That's really nice. I like Leroy, can't wait to see his pedigree. . . . I really want some moonspots! Not that I need anymore goats. . . . Have you bred your Buttin' Heads buck to anyone yet?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool....for us we just hate going earlier than March...it's always way to cold and icy out and I can't always be there to help w/ every birth. We had success with March kids this year.

Olivia: I know...If only I could get my hands on Leroy's pedigree...I am so anxious to see! Haven't bred Buttin' Heads yet,,,I am so excited though! He's such a nice buck. I'm trying to get a good variety of everyone's bloodlines. I think FOR SURE...i'm going to use him on my Pecan Hollow doe. That X should be awesome! He's going to get used quite a bit though for sure!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Kylee, how many goats do yu have???!!! Your breeding list is neverending . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh geesh...I try to count, but it's tricky. I believe around 65 to 75. Most is registered or registerable on the nigis. We have, I believe around 9 to 12?? unregistered pygmies though. And one nubian buck...looking for love! One of these days i'm going to try and get an exact #.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww.......so cute..........


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Just curious Kylee but how do u manage them all? Do u have a massive barn or large sheds? Just curious. . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! Darn it! I wrote like 2 huge paragraphs of our set up and then our computer says "cannot find server" and it wouldn't work...gosh!! :GAAH: 

I'll try and summarize though...

-7 acre pasture, trees, spring runs through it (pretty much dirt right now w/ a little grass)
-4 kidding pens/ dog kennels, under huge hay shed then they're covered and stay real warm!
-2 small pens for injured, weaned kids, close to kidding does, etc.
-small buck pen with a small shelter/ lean to thing, but works really well
-small shelter in the pasture, building another soon!
-turn out area by the kidding pens, was for the horses, but were making it into a mother and kid turn out area
-constant access to hay, minerals
-for breeding season we have hog panels and put up temporary pens to seperate certain bucks and does, that works awesome!

And I guess that's pretty much it. I need to get some pics so I can show you guys. It really hasn't been that hard to manage everyone. I have a lot of time devoted to them and am checking on them regularly. It's been a lot of fun!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

awesome I only have 2 pens . . . but am planning on making a 3 acre pasture next year right below our house . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That sounds nice, I would love to see pics. I'm always looking for new ideas and such.  Right now, we have two large pens but we can shut the gate and make three pens, one really big and two smaller. We just got a new barn/shed built on Monday and I am SO EXCITED! It was so nice to be able to separate them more for feeding. I'll put pics up soon. . . . my grandpa and I built it all by ourselves. He did really good.

We have a 10x12 barn w/ small loft and *large* play area w/ a fallen tree the goats love to be on, a 10x12 shed w/ smaller turn out area, and a 10x8 really nicely built shed for the buck. Then our goaties go on a 3+ acre pasture every day to browse. The pasture's kinda dying down though. . . . My aunt put two of her mares on it and the sheep were too. I read that mixing livestock was an effective way to reduce parasites. It was in that FAMACHA thing someone posted. Thought that was interesting - makes me feel TONS better about having them be together. 

Oh, for kidding the goats go in the "big barn" - I think it's about 20x30 with large kidding stalls in the back. Speaking of kidding, I'd love it if our does would kid! Sheesh!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like you have a real good set up! That's great you and your grandpa biult a barn together...that's awesome! See all i'd like right now is a real nice sturdy wood barn. That would be great! But I guess we manage how we are now. This morning we've been talking about getting a couple more dog kennels, but my dad thinks we should move the kennels out to the 7 acres so we're brainstorming some ideas right now. We're wanting to plant grass hay out there, but since the irrigation isn't set up it will be a little tricky. I want to get it set up exactly how I'd like it, but I know we won't get it exactly. That's alright though, it works.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's the frustrating part, getting it set up exactly how you like it. . . . it's especially tough for me because this isn't even my property, but my uncle and aunts. But this is about as close as we'll get to what I really want, so that's good. Ooh, I love how Anna has her place set up, so nice. . . . love all the kidding pens and stalls, she's got that set up really nice.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh....I wanted to go to Anna's set up soooooo bad!!! She met us in Corvallis when we got the kids. I was looking forward to seeing, but unfortunately our drive was so so so long we thought it would be best to meet her and she thought that was fine cause she was going to a show, meeting? thing. Anna seems to have such a nice set up with everything on her website and her goats are gorgeous and her pictures are so nice, like the "new arrivals" page,,,so nice. And she has all that green grass you see in the pictures. I wanted to see her set up really bad. Lucky duck!! :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, Anna does have a really nice set-up, although I have seen it when it wasn't so nice (but still decent). She has a big closed shop/barn w/ about 20 or so kidding/isolation pens and then you open the back to a large lean-to shelter w/ walls where the main herd is kept. It's really nice, I like it a lot. It doesn't look like they have 30 acres though but I think it's just not a whole lot of pasture. . . . mostly forest.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It sounds very cool! I want to get a few kids next summer (maybe) and see!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm so tempted to get that buckling. . . . . can't wait to hear back from her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yes,,,Is he the white and chammy w/ blue eyes and he's polled?? :drool:  Sucha steal in my opinion!! If I didn't have so many bucks i'd be very tempted to go get him. He's gorgeous! You should go for it!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's a great price for him! He's the one that's mostly white w/ a red head. I think Anna is keeping the other polled/blue-eyed one. I kind of like him better though. . . . . Delilah's foreudder looks like not the best, so I don't know if I should. . . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Definately keep us updated and let us know what Anna says. I LOVE how she gives you the good, bad, and the ugly and goes in depth about each kid and her does and bucks. It gives you such a good idea and really helps with the final decision.


----------

